# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Hua Hin - Mit der Familie billig bei den Bullen
Polizeikaserne; letzter Besuch: Mai 2008

Region: Zentral

Stadt: Hua Hin

Lage: Ferienhäuser direkt am Strand, von Hua Hin kommend am Flughafen vorbei befindet sich rechts eine Polizeikaserne. In der Kaserne befinden sich die Ferienhäuser. 

Preise: ab 800 Bärte je Übernachtung und Haus

Eignung für die Familie: gut

Besonderheiten:

Hier hat die Verwandtschaft von uns genächtigt und war happy, die Häuser liegen weit ab von Hua Hin Stadt (also handgeschätzte 6 Kilometer) und sind einfach und Thaitypisch ausgestattet, also spartanisch möbiliert mit Glotze. Von den Häusern aus stiefelt man unmittelbar an den Strand. Man kann zusätzlich noch anmerken daß das Sicherheitsempfinden ob der Lage wirklich saugut ist, die Kaserne verfügt über bewaffnete Wachposten. Allabendlich kan man Thais bei ihren typischen Freizeitbeschäftigungen zusehen - sich die Kante geben - und gegebenenfalls daran teilhaben

----------


## Hua Hin

Danke fuer die Einlage Ralf,
bin da zwar schon x-mal vorbeigefahren, kenne es aber natürlich nicht.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass 800 Bärte 6 km ausserhalb von Hua Hin bei spartanischen Rahmenbedingungungen auch schon ein stolzer Preis ist.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal innerhalb Hua Hin.

Gruss Alex

----------

